# (peach)



## HDTVDinner

I'm not sure if this is the right place or not, but what the heck is with all the PEACH, p.e.a.c.h.  (PEACH) stuff what does it mean? Are people just that hungry?


----------



## Morrus

It's something that some folks brought over from the WotC boards, and apparently stands for "Please Evaluate And Critique Honestly" or somesuch.

I am not a fan.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky

Incidentally OP, ENWorld has a nifty feature where if you scroll over an acronym that's been listed in its system, you'll get a little text box show up telling you what the acronym means.  I highly suggesting hovering over PEACH sometime.


----------



## HDTVDinner

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Incidentally OP, ENWorld has a nifty feature where if you scroll over an acronym that's been listed in its system, you'll get a little text box show up telling you what the acronym means.  I highly suggesting hovering over PEACH sometime.




Nice! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Morrus

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Incidentally OP, ENWorld has a nifty feature where if you scroll over an acronym that's been listed in its system, you'll get a little text box show up telling you what the acronym means. I highly suggesting hovering over PEACH sometime.




Not only that, check the URL of a thread (such as this one) with the acronym in it!


----------



## aurance

I never really understood the hostility towards this acronym; just seems like regular shorthand to me.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Well, why even say it? It is like saying you do not think your fellow posters can or will do so.

I find it about as annoying as people who post a link to a random thing, are too lazy to post their own opinion and write "Discuss".

Ah, well, we all have pet peeves, but PEACH is sure a common one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's the "P" and "H."

"Evaluate And Critique" is all that is needed and adding the "Honestly" makes it frivolous and inciteful since it implies that critiques are dishonest (and invalid) if I say anything that you would disagree with.  Saying "please reply" in a post ON a discussion board, is just ire worthy since it's like you are begging people ON A DISCUSSION BOARD to respond to you and also implies you are trying to oblige them to respond even though they may not want to reply.

What makes the PEACH acronym even more worthless is  that "It's trash, discard it and start over" is an honest critique, albeit not verbose or detailed and goes contrary to the desires of a PEACH request.


----------



## OnlineDM

It's not an acronym I'd ever use (and I'm pretty sure it goes back before the WotC boards - I know I've seen it on non-gaming boards before), but it doesn't annoy me too badly. I do think it's a little too "cutesy" which might rub people the wrong way.

I don't think the "please" part of the acronym is a problem; I'd have no problem if someone put up a suggestion and said "Please critique" or "Please let me know what suggestions you have to make this better" or something like that. The "please" is nice, in my mind.

The "honestly" part isn't too bad either. I'd interpret someone who spelled out, "Please evaluate this and offer me your honest critiques" as saying, "Don't spare my feelings - if you really think it's awful, please say so honestly." That's not a useless thing to say; people do sometimes hold back or try to phrase things nicely in an effort to spare someone's feelings (yes, even on the Internet).

So, while I don't really like the acronym due to its "cutesiness" I don't have any problem with someone actually spelling out a polite request for honest feedback.


----------



## Scott DeWar

So, things are not too peachy for PEACH?



OnlineDM said:


> It's not an acronym I'd ever use (and I'm pretty sure it goes back before the WotC boards - I know I've seen it on non-gaming boards before), but it doesn't annoy me too badly. I do think it's a little too "cutesy" which might rub people the wrong way.
> 
> I don't think the "please" part of the acronym is a problem; I'd have no problem if someone put up a suggestion and said "Please critique" or "Please let me know what suggestions you have to make this better" or something like that. The "please" is nice, in my mind.
> 
> The "honestly" part isn't too bad either. I'd interpret someone who spelled out, "Please evaluate this and offer me your honest critiques" as saying, "Don't spare my feelings - if you really think it's awful, please say so honestly." That's not a useless thing to say; people do sometimes hold back or try to phrase things nicely in an effort to spare someone's feelings (yes, even on the Internet).
> 
> So, while I don't really like the acronym due to its "cutesiness" I don't have any problem with someone actually spelling out a polite request for honest feedback.




if you take the pleas and honestly off , then all you have is "eac" or EEEEEAAAAACCCCC! or would that be 'eek!' ?


----------



## Morrus

OnlineDM said:


> It's not an acronym I'd ever use (and I'm pretty sure it goes back before the WotC boards - I know I've seen it on non-gaming boards before), but it doesn't annoy me too badly. I do think it's a little too "cutesy" which might rub people the wrong way.
> 
> I don't think the "please" part of the acronym is a problem; I'd have no problem if someone put up a suggestion and said "Please critique" or "Please let me know what suggestions you have to make this better" or something like that. The "please" is nice, in my mind.
> 
> The "honestly" part isn't too bad either. I'd interpret someone who spelled out, "Please evaluate this and offer me your honest critiques" as saying, "Don't spare my feelings - if you really think it's awful, please say so honestly." That's not a useless thing to say; people do sometimes hold back or try to phrase things nicely in an effort to spare someone's feelings (yes, even on the Internet).
> 
> So, while I don't really like the acronym due to its "cutesiness" I don't have any problem with someone actually spelling out a polite request for honest feedback.




I just think it doesn't need saying. It's implicit in any posting of your own material; add the horrible cutesy aspect of it you mention, it makes me cringe. I don't see any need for it (and, indeed, I can see that it implies to some that the reader would not be honest otherwise - though that's not an implication that I personally infer).

I'm not gonna stop people using it here*. I reserve the right to mock them for doing so, though!  And I personally will refuse to participate in a thread so labelled on a point of baseless principle! 


*Unless it becomes endemic and starts to _really_ irritate me.


----------



## aurance

We have a _lot_ of redundancy in common speech though. Anyway it's interesting that people are all bothered by it for different reasons.

No biggie either way though, I don't think I've ever used it. Other than in "Millions of Peaches" sense.







PEACH this PEACH


----------



## Scott DeWar

Morrus said:


> I'm not gonna stop people using it here*. I reserve the right to mock them for doing so, though!  And I personally will refuse to participate in a thread so labelled on a point of baseless principle!
> 
> 
> *Unless it becomes endemic and starts to _really_ irritate me.



Don't let the moderators see this! Especially not the AOTHS!!


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

*My Awesome Idea: APRICOT  (PEACH)*

An alternate fruit-based acronym:

A ppreciated:
P ositive,
R einforcing,
I nsightful
C ommentary
O nly.
T hanks!


----------



## aurance

Oh, I see how it is.

Careful
Revelations
And
Notable,
Beneficial
Examinations
Requested,
Required,
Y'all


----------



## OnlineDM

This acronym is

Begging
All
Need
Analysis
Newly
Assembled
Stuff


----------



## Marius Delphus

Please
Leave
Uncritical
Messages


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Which
Analytic
Tool
Empirically
Reveals
Meaningful
Effective
Levels
Of
NPCS


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dice4Hire said:


> I find it about as annoying as people who post a link to a random thing, are too lazy to post their own opinion and write "Discuss".



New fruit acronyms: clever or not? Discuss.


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> New fruit acronyms: clever or not? Discuss.



Something like that would be nothing but a waste of
time. We all know that arguments about fruit tend to
reveal only the opinions of the individual, rather than the community.
A discussion thus inevitably becomes a source for
whining about the fruit themselves, and not the clever
bending of language to accomodate said acronyms.
Ergo,
raspberries
rule.
Yum.


----------



## Dice4Hire

TarionzCousin said:


> New fruit acronyms: clever or not? Discuss.




No discussion need to conclude TC is not clever.




Humor wise, not a shot at brainpower.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Based on some recent locked threads, I think food topics are restricted to the mods and only while posting in locked topics.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dice4Hire said:


> No discussion need to conclude TC is not clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humor wise, not a shot at brainpower.









Shhhh. Not everybody knows this.


----------



## billd91

aurance said:


> I never really understood the hostility towards this acronym; just seems like regular shorthand to me.




Think of it as hostility toward shorthand instead of toward a specific acronym. Personally, I find the excessive use of debased jargon (like gish when you want to refer to a fighter/wizard of any stripe rather than a specific grouping of githyanki), acronyms (IANAL, IYKWIMAITYD, LOL), and other in-crowd references to be an unnecessary barrier to communication.

This isn't limited to gamer messageboards either. I feel the same way about academic articles quoting passages in a foreign language or tossing in foreign references without providing a translation as well. How about we assume the reader isn't as erudite as you are, authors?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> New fruit acronyms: clever or not? Discuss.




I think they're...peachy.

And remember:

Game
Responsibly
And
Please
Everybody


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

billd91 said:


> Think of it as hostility toward shorthand instead of toward a specific acronym. Personally, I find the excessive use of debased jargon (like gish when you want to refer to a fighter/wizard of any stripe rather than a specific grouping of githyanki),




She WAS quite formidable...

Lillian Gish



> acronyms (IANAL, IYKWIMAITYD, LOL), and other in-crowd references to be an unnecessary barrier to communication.




It _can_ lead to some FUBAR conversations, IME, and should be kept to a minimum, IMHO, IYKWIMAITYD.



> This isn't limited to gamer messageboards either. I feel the same way about academic articles quoting passages in a foreign language or tossing in foreign references without providing a translation as well. How about we assume the reader isn't as erudite as you are, authors?




That one always did get my goat.  I suspect the writers got some sangfroid when they imagined people reading their books with 3 translation dictionaries on hand.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i will take a swag and say we are at a snafu. it is now so bad i declare it to be N(e)RTS


----------



## El Mahdi

*Q*uiet, *U*n-*I*mpeachable, *N*uanced *C*ommentary *E*xpected




IBTL - before the Mods get into it and make it BOHICA time...


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I suspect the writers got some sangfroid when they imagined people reading their books with 3 translation dictionaries on hand.




Sangfroid?  Dangit.    UATT goes to get his dictionary.


----------



## jonesy

IDK, the BWQ is already FTASB and OATUS, but SDIHTT to GAFIA and GAL so I don't need to B3.

SCNR. But maybe we could have an AFZ here. It's just ATLA.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Jonesy, You are a sick man.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

El Mahdi said:


> *Q*uiet, *U*n-*I*mpeachable, *N*uanced *C*ommentary *E*xpected



Don't you mean "*Q*uiet, *U*n-*I*m(PEACH)able, *N*uanced *C*ommentary *E*xpected"?


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> Jonesy, You are a sick man.



It's just a migraine.


----------



## El Mahdi

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Don't you mean "*Q*uiet, *U*n-*I*m(PEACH)able, *N*uanced *C*ommentary *E*xpected"?




Damn, I missed that one.  Nice Catch!  LOL!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I'm OD'ing abbreviations... brain turning to mush...


----------



## the Jester

My own hostility towards PEACH as an acronym is that it implies that you aren't getting honest criticism without it. 

I think PEACH is useful on sites where people 'kid gloves' discussions as a matter of course, which is not and never has been the case on ENWorld. If you post it here, you are more likely to get an honest critique _without_ the stupid PEACH acronym, because some posters avoid PEACH threads entirely.

Putting a PEACH in your thread title comes across, to me, as saying, "Those other threads you've posted in? I know you weren't giving honest opinions there."


----------



## Griego

PEACH is irritating because it was driven into the ground by hordes of 12 year olds spamming their horribly broken spells/feats/classes etc. on the WotC boards.


----------



## HDTVDinner

No really guys, I think I get it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

PEACHy!


----------



## El Mahdi

HDTVDinner said:


> No really guys, I think I get it.




Are you 1080i or 1080p?  And are you DNLA certified...?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

HDTVDinner said:


> No really guys, I think I get it.






El Mahdi said:


> Are you 1080i or 1080p?  And are you DNLA certified...?



Good question.  That said, HDTVDinner, I was actually more curious about whether or not you're salisbury steak or turkey'n'stuffing.  Possibly with (PEACH) cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Graciously
Requesting
All
Posters
End
Silliness


----------



## Relique du Madde

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Good question.  That said, HDTVDinner, I was actually more curious about whether or not you're salisbury steak or turkey'n'stuffing.  Possibly with (PEACH) cobbler for dessert.




What it's it's people?


----------



## Rel

Who's gonna do KUMQUAT?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

?? 



Spoiler



_KUMQUAT_


 ??
Dude! this is a grandma friendly site.  As a moderator, you should know better.


----------



## Rel

Theo R Cwithin said:


> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _KUMQUAT_
> 
> 
> ??
> Dude! this is a grandma friendly site.  As a moderator, you should know better.




One would think...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rel said:


> Who's gonna do KUMQUAT?




Kindly
Unleash
Minimal
Querrilousness
Upon
Ascertaining
Trolling


----------



## El Mahdi

jonesy said:


> idk, the bwq is already ftasb and oatus, but sdihtt to gafia and gal so i don't need to b3.
> 
> scnr. But maybe we could have an afz here. It's just atla.




Idkat.



jonesy said:


> It's just a migraine.




I hear a PEACH a day can help with that...


----------



## El Mahdi

Theo R Cwithin said:


> ??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> _KUMQUAT_
> 
> 
> ??
> Dude! this is a grandma friendly site. As a moderator, you should know better.




At least it was better than clamato juice...


----------



## Rel

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Kindly
> Unleash
> Minimal
> Querrilousness
> Upon
> Ascertaining
> Trolling




I must spread XP around...


But I'm totally using that!  Gonna pop into a thread and be all, "Y'all need to KUMQUAT!"


----------



## HDTVDinner

Theo R Cwithin said:


> Good question.  That said, HDTVDinner, I was actually more curious about whether or not you're salisbury steak or turkey'n'stuffing.  Possibly with (PEACH) cobbler for dessert.




1080p Turkey and stuffing. No cobbler though, only those nasty peas, and some crusty instant potatoes.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

*K* an't
*U*
*M* orons 
*Q* uit
*U* pchuckin'
*A* ll-over the
*T* hread?!!?!??


----------



## HDTVDinner

It just looks better is all.


----------



## Deset Gled

Just because I can:

OMGWTFBBQ!







ROFLcopter:






LOLercoaster:






Not pictured: the ROFLbrothel.


----------



## El Mahdi

Deset Gled said:


> Not pictured: the ROFLbrothel.




Thank you for that bit of kindness.  ROFL is the last thing you want to see or do in a brothel...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Not pictured: the ROFLbrothel




If you go there, be safe and bring your LOLjans.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> If you go there, be safe and bring your LOLjans.



All pROFLactics are a good idea, actually.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rel said:


> I must spread XP around...
> 
> 
> But I'm totally using that!  Gonna pop into a thread and be all, "Y'all need to KUMQUAT!"




All you need to do now is get that acronym's definition set .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Theo R Cwithin said:


> *K* an't
> *U*
> *M* orons
> *Q* uit
> *U* pchuckin'
> *A* ll-over the
> *T* hread?!!?!??




See the xp comment I sent over to El Mahdi.  That applies here.


----------

